

Ask HN: What is your process for planning/starting a new project? - brentm

I&#x27;m a fairly experienced developer but have only worked as a solo developer on projects. I run a small company of 4 where the other employees are sales &amp; marketing oriented. I&#x27;ve recently begun a project to take our current website and create more of a self service web application. When you&#x27;re starting a new project, what is your planning process like? Do you go as far as to wireframe&#x2F;document every screen? Do you rely on any specific tools to help plan the overall architecture? For me, Once I&#x27;ve settled on an idea I&#x27;ll design a few flows in Sketch (usually the most important part of the project), then use MindNode to create a high level architecture (Rails controllers &#x2F; actions, models) then I&#x27;ll hop into the code and build out what I initially mocked up in Sketch. The process then repeats for the next major part of the project. I&#x27;d love to hear a bit about and learn from your process.
======
Gyonka
Your process sounds pretty effective to me, especially for a shop with 4
people. I've also only really got experience working with smaller teams. The
only thing I would say I do differently before I commit to any ideas and
wireframe is to ask everyone part of the team what they think, especially if
they are not developers.

